# ALL MY OWN CREATIONS



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are some of my creations throuth 2014


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some of you would have seen these before . I am putting it in for those who have joined later and have not seen them before . Please bear with me with these entries ok , Ta Benita


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful. May I ask in the 2nd and 3rd picture, what are they used for? Love the colors.
Fran


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

All quite amazing! Such a variety, so creative and well made.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Very, very nice. Everything is great. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

There are much more but have to stop here as I have to go for a class soon. 

Benita


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One Crafty Lady!!!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

lovely youve been busy dont like the faces not that they are not well made on the contrary .. clowns faces give me the ebby jeebys same with periot masks and porclain dolls frighten the life out of me ,,,,


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Karenno1 said:


> lovely youve been busy dont like the faces not that they are not well made on the contrary .. clowns faces give me the ebby jeebys same with periot masks and porclain dolls frighten the life out of me ,,,,


sorry


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful work! May I ask how you make the circles in the 2nd picture? They look like they are flat, single piece of fabric but somehow gathered in the center? How do you do that? Thanks! Love the look of them!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you do with all these beautiful things?


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

What lovely colors and so very many crafts!&#9825;


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Multitalented! I especially like the rolled paper crafts


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

All are beautiful!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

WOW, WOW.WOW! I love what you have done. I especially like the bow tie scarves with the crocheted edging. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful projects each and everyone.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there no end to your talent and imagination Benita? I love the wreathes and scarves.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Benita everthing is sooo nice. You are one talented lady. I especially loved the flower arranging, simply gorgeous. Not so much the clown faces, I too get the willies with clowns. Thank you so much for sharing!!!

Fiona &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Everything is pretty. I especially like your paper crafts and colorful yo yos.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

all items are very nice .I really liked the scarves , would like to know if you could share the pattern .Thanks


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

benita1945 said:


> Here are some of my creations throuth 2014


Hi, first I need to say all of this is amazing! You are very talented.

my question is this, the round pieces in pics 2 and 3, I can see these are different, can you please tell me how you do each of these? Thanks


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Is it possible for you to share the source of the bow tie scarf and the collar patterns?


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you do in your spare time Benita!!! lol!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very wonderful work on all !! Thanks for sharing

Would you be willing to share your creations in tutorials?


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

You must be the sunshine in all the seniors lives you visit and inspire....We need more people like you Benita.....
You truly do give to others....Happy Crafting...Davena


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Multi-talented and not limited by craft genres. Love seeing all your craft items.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow so many creative people


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the large two color bow tie scarf. Would you share the pattern with me?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jstitches said:


> I love the large two color bow tie scarf. Would you share the pattern with me?


I will have to write it out as I did it with memory and creativeness. I am very busy with classes I do not have time yet but will certainly help you achieve one.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Fun! Do you ever sleep?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

prolife said:


> Fun! Do you ever sleep?


My sleeping time is only 4-5 hrs and some 6 hours max as my mind is always thinking . I refuse to take any sleeping tab as I dont want to be addictive so if I cant sleep I just create.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just in case some others havae not seen these pages I am sending a message for you to see it again 

Benita


----------

